# Why is Duke allowed to handcheck so much?



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Did I miss the memo or the news link for the reinstatement of handchecking as being legal?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hand-checking should be outlawed all over America. This was a sickening display to be sure. 

But it shouldn't be allowed period. It happens to all the weaker defenders who have to use it to play with the best players. I am sick of it. :upset:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> It happens to all the weaker defenders who have to use it to play with the best players.


Particularly JJ Reddick as he "defends" Rashad Mccants


----------



## ucdawg12 (Jun 3, 2003)

The infamous Duke body slam, while going after a steal(which results often in the dribbler knocked to the ground) should be outlawed too.

It must be so nice to play defense and be able to do whatever you want


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The only comment I have on the Duke/UNC game is that Melvin Scott sucks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> The only comment I have on the Duke/UNC game is that Melvin Scott sucks.


He sure does. This guy was supposedly a top 35 player coming out of HS. He is a scrub.


----------



## rhodyruckus (Dec 22, 2003)

Not that it affected the outcome of the game since there were only 4 ticks left, but I can't believe Redick can defy physics and keep part of his body planted on the floor while the rest is sliding. Way to not travel, man! Mr. Einstein would be proud.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Duke is allowed anything they want.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rhodyruckus</b>!
> Not that it affected the outcome of the game since there were only 4 ticks left, but I can't believe Redick can defy physics and keep part of his body planted on the floor while the rest is sliding. Way to not travel, man! Mr. Einstein would be proud.


According to the NCAA rulebook that is not a travel. Only if he were to try and get up would it be a travel. Can't complain about that call. 

Happens in games all the time.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

it's Duke, the NCAA's KING. IF duke is bad, then everyone else is bad. NCAA can't deal with the fact that Duke is not #1 or unbeaten, so they have to make it so they win. Plus they make ESPN the all ACC channel.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KJay</b>!
> it's Duke, the NCAA's KING. IF duke is bad, then everyone else is bad. NCAA can't deal with the fact that Duke is not #1 or unbeaten, so they have to make it so they win. Plus they make ESPN the all *ACC channel.*


Did you see that Texas-Kansas State game? They may show the ACC too much, but I rather watch that, then Big 12 ball. It is not very pleasing to watch, same with Big 10 basketball. 

I'd prefer to see Big East teams or Conference USA teams this year over what I have been seeing in either of those conferences.


----------



## rhodyruckus (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> According to the NCAA rulebook that is not a travel. Only if he were to try and get up would it be a travel. Can't complain about that call.
> ...


Thanks for correcting me, I've been wondering why that is never called. Thought the refs were just blind. I did notice Williams motioning for a travel and then giving up quickly, that must have been why.

One call that I've seen missed sometimes is when 2 guys are wrestling for the ball on the ground and the refs call a jump ball, not seeing that one of the guys was partially out of bounds.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rhodyruckus</b>!
> 
> One call that I've seen missed sometimes is when 2 guys are wrestling for the ball on the ground and the refs call a jump ball, not seeing that one of the guys was partially out of bounds.


Personally the jumpball rule is a little dubious to say the least. First when the jumpball happens, it usually happens before both players have their hands on the ball. Refs usually blow the whistle fast because they don't want anything to escalate.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> The only comment I have on the Duke/UNC game is that Melvin Scott sucks.


That 'scrub', as you call him, averages 10 points a game on a team in the toughest conference in the nation. And he is the 2nd best shooter on the team and had to play PG that game because Raymond was injured and could not bring the ball up the court all the time. So yeah that 'scrub' played. And if you think he was a top 35 player comming out of High school I would suggest you quit using that recruiting source for your information.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> That 'scrub', as you call him, averages 10 points a game on a team in the toughest conference in the nation. And he is the 2nd best shooter on the team and had to play PG that game because Raymond was injured and could not bring the ball up the court all the time. So yeah that 'scrub' played. And if you think he was a top 35 player comming out of High school I would suggest you quit using that recruiting source for your information.


Please OZZY I don't need you to tell me how good he is. He sucks period. He is a 6'2 shooting guard that sucks. He has no ball-handling ability and horrible BBall IQ. 

I said Top 35 because quite a few gurus said that he was that good, but obviously he leaped up the rankings because he signed with Carolina. If I want your opinion I'll give it to you.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> If I want your opinion I'll give it to you.


:laugh: Ego trip anyone? 

You saying Melvin Scott sucks is about as inquisitive as saying Vince Carter can jump. Oh but you pointed out to all the UNC fans that Scott is not a top 35 player yet as I brought up he is the 2nd best shooter on the team and if he was not on the team they would be in trouble. Who else is going to score those 10 points a game, Jesse Holley?

But you go pat yourself on the back for making the amazing observation that Melvin Scott is not that great.


----------

